
Italy's situation and a warning to other countries by an Italian doctor - altaaf_baatli
https://threader.app/thread/1237142891077697538
======
rediguanayum
I live in the Bay area. My wife is a ED doc as a small, under resourced
community hospital. Every time she goes to work these days, I think- I hope
today isn't the day that the hospitals here get overwhelmed like Wuhan/Hubei
and now Lombardy. Like the docs in New Orleans, post Katrina, the
psychological toll in those provinces must be terrible. I pray that the social
distancing here and the proposed antivirals work in time to blunt Covid-19.

